# Expobar Brewtus - Funny Noise?!?



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

My machine has now made this rather worrying noise on two occasions. Any ideas?






What's more concerning is the fact that it is only a few months old.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That does not sound good and is definitely not normal! I've never heard anything like that from my machine. It almost sounds like something internal is knocking against the sides or something. Similar to the sounds some washing machines make when things like the bearings need replacing (expensive repair!).

I'd be inclined to contact whomever you purchased it from asap if you've heard it twice now.

Hope it's nothing serious and that you get it sorted out asap.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

AFAIK there's nothing mechanical in there that should be making that noise. Could it be the boiler isn't properly full and the water isn't covering the element ?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> ...Similar to the sounds some washing machines make when things like the bearings need replacing (expensive repair!)


When our washing machine bearings started making that noise I simply bought a "local pickup only" one on eBay for £30 and swapped the drum over







£30 and 3hours labour and now even have plenty of spares incase anything else goes wrong.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You're obviously a man of many skills marcuswar! 

Setting up and wiring hifi separate systems, home cinema etc no problems but getting my hands dirty taking a machine apart...not something I've ever attempted, nor likely to anytime soon.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I know....worrying isn't it. I actually bought it from Andy (Coffeebean) on this forum so I'm confident that it'll get sorted out one way or the other. I can also say that the boiler was full so I've no idea why it's making this noise.....it cost me £1000 so I obviously want it sorting.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> You're obviously a man of many skills marcuswar!
> 
> Setting up and wiring hifi separate systems, home cinema etc no problems but getting my hands dirty taking a machine apart...not something I've ever attempted, nor likely to anytime soon.


Many skills or as my wife says "...a penny pinching miser!"


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Would have thought most wives would be very grateful having a handy man as a husband?!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well yes, but she would probably rather have just paid an extortionate repair bill and had the washing working the next day rather than having to wait 3 or 4 weeks while I sourced an appropriate machine and figured out how it came apart etc


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> I know....worrying isn't it. I actually bought it from Andy (Coffeebean) on this forum so I'm confident that it'll get sorted out one way or the other. I can also say that the boiler was full so I've no idea why it's making this noise.....it cost me £1000 so I obviously want it sorting.


Could it be air in the pipes? Our combi boiler occasionally makes noises similar to that when there is air in there?

If you start the pump and flush, does it still make the noise afterwards ?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That's really concerning. Never come across it before and we sell these machines too.

Hopefully your warranty will come good and it'll be taken care of but I'd certainly want a full inspection and repair as that doesn't sound entirely safe.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm no engineer but I'm going with...something isn't bolted down tight as it should be or is vibrating/knocking against something internally.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> I'm no engineer but I'm going with...something isn't bolted down tight as it should be or is vibrating/knocking against something internally.


But what ? As far as I know the only moving part is the pump and that isn't running.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

It worries me but I've only heard it twice.....but that's twice too many!¬!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Tony said:


> It worries me but I've only heard it twice.....but that's twice too many!¬!


Did you hear the sound immediately after switching on machine or during the middle of using it?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> It worries me but I've only heard it twice.....but that's twice too many!¬!


It would worry me as well. How did it sop making the noise last time ? I mean did you pull a shot and then it was fine or just walk away and leave it ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds almost like a partially filled boiler = element exposed or heavily scaled up element as the M/ch is warming up.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Time to test andys's warranty program


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ohh I guessed the same as Frank, that makes me almost feel like an expert


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Ohh I guessed the same as Frank, that makes me almost feel like an expert


You are exceedingly knowledgeable


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You're too kind Frank; Knowledge is power but a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

It happened on warm up. That's why the video shows the PID...which I think is around 30 degrees C. It just stopped rattling after a couple of minutes and I can assure you that it is not scaled one bit. It is only 3 months old and only ever been filled with filter water.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Tony. Have you tried turning on the hot tap and steam tap to empty some water out of the boiler(s) and forcing them to refill ?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I use the steam tap everyday and the hot tap on occasion to top up my drink....is it worth doing anything different?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are steaming several times every day it would probably be beneficial to draw some water off a little more frequently.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

not several times, more like twice a day weekdays, 3 or 4 weekends. I always purge after use for a couple of seconds. Would you do anything different from that?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Draw water off more often via the water tap not group head, I think El carajillo meant?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not being funny but a £1000 machine should not be making a sound like that through a lack of water being drawn through the hot tap....surely not? I would understand if the boiler had run dry but it hadn't and I hadn't used the steam wand. The machine was at 30 odd degrees and warming up!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Have you removed the drip tray lid and reservoir then replaced them properly so there's no chance the rattle is from them vibrating or something? Might sound daft but I'd be exploring anything and everything if I heard sounds like that out of my machine in the meantime whilst waiting to get in contact with Andy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would have a conversation with the retailer if you havent already, we are just pissing in the dark and can't fix it from here...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tony contact the seller and let him sort it out


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Well yes, but she would probably rather have just paid an extortionate repair bill and had the washing working the next day rather than having to wait 3 or 4 weeks while I sourced an appropriate machine and figured out how it came apart etc


I would opt for the " buy a new one " your option sounds far too involved and like hard work. You can get a new from £150

On the machine noise front...no idea and I hope it gets sorted for you


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> I would opt for the " buy a new one " your option sounds far too involved and like hard work. You can get a new from £150
> 
> On the machine noise front...no idea and I hope it gets sorted for you


Yeah, and you can get a coffee machine for £30 why would anyone pay more


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm already in contact with Andy and he is helping me sort it out. I posted this thread in case anyone could offer any relevant info but as already mentioned, most people are just guessing. Andy will contact Crem direct and I imagine they will want to send a courier to collect it so that they can have a good look.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

It would be good to post the eventual outcome as it may help others with the same issue who are unfortunate enough not to be under warranty.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

That sounds like an airlock, does it happen with both boilers turned on or just one?

I'd be interested to know if you open the hot water tap if the noise stopped.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Chockymonster said:


> That sounds like an airlock





marcuswar said:


> Could it be air in the pipes?


If this turns out to be the cause of this noise, pat on the back, both of you's!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is getting rid of an airlock as simple as running water through the machine?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I have on occasion got an airlock with my Brewtus. If you turn on the machine so, the boiler starts filling, and then suck hard on the outflow pipe (into the reservoir) you can encourage the bubble through faster.

I have to say though that my machine (Mk3) never sounded like that when it was air locked. The sound was at the same cadence as the vibe pump normally it was just very loud and brittle / angry sounding. Makes your blood go cold first time you hear it,


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Andy @ Coffeebean has been sorting this out for me all day (as expected) and I can't fault his customer service. Crem responded immediately and offered their take on what it might be...."anti-vacuum valve may be stuck and could need replacing, something which is a very rare occurrence but not beyond possibility"

I'm planning on sending it to them to make sure it's working ok because it took me a long time to save for this machine and I want to make sure it's right. IT's just going to be a pain re boxing it and getting it all sorted. I'll let you all know what the outcome is. Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Replacing the anti vac is pretty easy - might be worth trying that first as it would be easier than sending the machine back (on the provisio they'll still cover under warranty if it doesn't turn out to be the anti vac)


----------



## ebarten (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey Big Tony,

I am having the same problem with mine.

How was the problem solved?

Thanks,


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

ebarten said:


> Hey Big Tony,
> 
> I am having the same problem with mine.
> 
> ...


Hiya... I sent it back t expobar (cost me about £30). They found air in the pipes which was trapped and causing the system to knock. They took it apart, flushed the pipes and stress tested it. It's never made that sound since then!

Hope that helps


----------



## ebarten (Oct 29, 2017)

Big Tony said:


> Hiya... I sent it back t expobar (cost me about £30). They found air in the pipes which was trapped and causing the system to knock. They took it apart, flushed the pipes and stress tested it. It's never made that sound since then!
> 
> Hope that helps


Yes Big Tony. That helps a lot.

Are those £30 were the cost for service or postage?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

ISA0910 said:


> FOR Sure


 @ISA0910 meaningless posts to get on for sale forum?


----------

